# Heat? Early labor signs? I'm going crazy....



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey guys! Me....again.  So I now know for a fact that Ellie is pregnant. Babies move like crazy, she has the cutest udder I've ever seen, ligs loosening, vulva swelling and loosening. Most likely due to kid February 9th. Yay! 

Suzanne though..? Gosh is she confusing. She is SO hormonal and has recently decided that I am a candy cane. She licks me all the time, unlesss of course I try to touch the right side of her belly. I am pretty sure I've felt movement, her udder started to grow but then stopped, and she was stretching a ton a few weeks into me having her. So fast foward to now. I had pretty much decided she wouldn't be due this month. Ellie has a wayyy bigger udder. But then she started acting a bit funny. For example I *thought* her ligs were loosening and they might be but they aren't gone yet for sure. She has started to baby talk and bleat random nothingness, she's been pawinf a little and licking her feet, lying down a lot, and peeing a lot more, plus she's been doing this thing where she squats to pee but doesn't. .... vulva is reallly loose and her belly on the right is a lot smaller, as if she's dropped, but STILL no more udder growth. She is a first timer, so maybe it will suddenly fill?! Some of these things sound like heat though, the people I got her from said she hadn't been in heat since being bred so I don't know. Sounding normal to you guys?


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Can you give us pictures? It sounds pretty normal but the question is does it look normal?


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes I can! I also forgot to mention that she has dried, slightly sticky white stuff (milk?) on the end of her teats, that will be in the pics, I do't have one of her vulva but I'll get one in a little bit.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Congrats! Can't wait see the babies! She is sure a cutie 


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe's can stress us out waiting for them to kid, that is for sure.

She is a pretty doe and can't wait to see her babies. 

Happy Kidding.


----------



## MeganA19 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks guys! Good to hear you think she's pregnant rather than in heat.


----------

